# Kit/extract Bock Recipe



## mephard (17/10/08)

Hey everyone

Never tried a bock before, and living in a small Queensland town the bottleshop range is a bit limited. So I thought I'd have a crack making one. I'm looking for a good kit and/or extract bock or doppelbock recipe. 

Thanks 

Tim


----------



## King Brown (22/10/08)

+1

I've been looking for somewhere I can find a Dopplebock, never had one before except for something I picked up at the bottle shop called dopplebock winter ale, so im not sure if its a real doppelbock because as far as I was aware a dopplebock was a lager :S


----------



## reviled (22/10/08)

King Brown said:


> +1
> 
> I've been looking for somewhere I can find a Dopplebock, never had one before except for something I picked up at the bottle shop called dopplebock winter ale, so im not sure if its a real doppelbock because as far as I was aware a dopplebock was a lager :S



Was that a montheiths dopplebock winter ale by chance? Cos if it was, it doesnt taste anything like a proper doppelbock IMO


----------



## Stuffa (22/10/08)

ESB make a good bock in their 3kg kit. Just add water and ferment like any other lager. Easy. :icon_cheers:


----------



## King Brown (23/10/08)

reviled said:


> Was that a montheiths dopplebock winter ale by chance? Cos if it was, it doesnt taste anything like a proper doppelbock IMO


It most certainly was, I thought it was tasty, but unsure if it was a real dopplebock or not as I've never tried one! Got my eyes peeled for somewhere around Perth/Freo that sells Paulaner Celebrator...


----------



## Adamt (23/10/08)

If Montieth's winter ale is a doppelbock, Hahn Super Dry is an English Barleywine.

An acceptable commercial example is Birra Moretti La Rossa, you may be able to get it from an online beer store (can't remember a URL off the top of my head)

Your best chances of trying a bock or doppelbock may be joining a home brew club and hassling an mash brewer for a stubby.


----------



## kevo (23/10/08)

I've found going to Beer Tools recipe library, searching for a style and in the keyword field type Jamil works well. www.beertools.com

People will either post the recipe from Jamils book - or post their tweaks to the recipe.

You could download the bock episode of the Jamil show - I'm pretty sure there's a dopplebock one - at www.thebrewingnetwork.com has ag/extract recipe plus brewing tips etc.

Kev


----------



## brendo (23/10/08)

John Palmer has a recipe in his How To Brew book - which also has a Dopplebock option.

I haven't tried it myself - was actually looking at it last night while planning the next few brews and think I will be adding it to my list.

you can take a look at it online at... http://www.howtobrew.com/section4/chapter19-4.html - just scroll down until you fine Einbock.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## RobboMC (23/10/08)

Coopers have this on their website:

Coopers Bavarian lager kit X 2
1 kg of Light Dry malt
They say 7% abv

Pitch both sachets of yeast

Easy, simple.

Hardest part in Qld will be keeping it cool enough, even in NSW I need a brew fridge for October to
get anywhere near 13 deg C.

I'm adding a further can of liquid malt and 50g of halletau to mine, but these extas are optional.


----------



## mephard (28/10/08)

Thanks for all the tips, I'm thinking of trying the esb 3 kilo but my LHBS is in Rockhampton, 260 km away, so I'll probably have to mail order it. Also i've heard coopers have stopped making their bavarian lager kits.


----------



## kevo (28/10/08)

Bock episode of the Jamil show seems to have gone up today - nicely timed.

http://thebrewingnetwork.com/shows/The-Jam...l-Show-10-20-08

Kev


----------



## theMISSIONARY (30/10/08)

If you want a Kit then try the "Black Rock Bock" i have one i have yet to do but as its heating up even down here........

http://www.blackrock.co.nz/product+information.htm


----------

